# BBQ restaurant question, How to schedule cooking etc... Any pro BBQ chefs on here?



## chumslam (Mar 13, 2014)

I am a kitchen manager for a restaurant. We are switching over to an all meat and bbq menu. I have a few questions for a pro bbq chef. Cooking schedule, contingency plans for leftovers, etc. Any advice would be helpful, thank you in advance!


----------



## bobberquer (Jul 13, 2014)

if you havnt hired someone, with smoking experience , you're in for a turbulent time switching to a BBQ format....


----------



## chumslam (Mar 13, 2014)

I have about 8 years of smoking experience, competitions and all. Was just curious about some professional bbq chefs schedules for the week? Smoke everyday? How they plan their weeks.


----------



## yeller (Mar 9, 2013)

As a KCBS judge and former PT Comper there are a few guys I know that have made the jump can't give much insight other than the most of these places are kinda small seems they make better lunch spots. They close on Monday but fire up the smoke that afternoon so they are there 7 days. It's not unusual for them to run out of meat, it certainly a work in progress.


----------



## chumslam (Mar 13, 2014)

Our owners want to be open 7 days a week. As a real barbecuer I want to smoke fresh everyday. But im pretty sure ownership will not want to smoke fresh everyday. They will want to make big batches and sell it for a few days.


----------



## bobberquer (Jul 13, 2014)

as someone who competes, judges  has opened BBQ restaurants for people, and  also works in  BBQ places, that model of selling pre smoked/cooked meats could  bring you trouble.. yes, there are the big chains that do it, and some places get away with it, but in this day and age, people demand quality..holding meats for a few dasy severely diminishes the quality.... good luck with it...


----------



## chumslam (Mar 13, 2014)

We are looking to do brisket, chickens whole, st louis ribs, and pulled pork. A few sides, and a few apps.

The way I see it working is I come in at 5am and get the smoker going and schedule everything so it is ready by 5pm, brisket and pork on at the same time, then chix and ribs at the same time.

Have my prep guys handle the sides and apps, and have my cooks rock out dinner service.

If we were to re heat meat, should we steam it as opposed to flat top it?

And again thank you guys for the input.


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

Whatever you do, don't steam it.  If you're going to reheat, try it on a clean flattop set low, around 275 and just get it warm and take it off.  For me, this works better for slices rather than pulled.  You need to avoid "browning" the meat.  Just try putting it on for a few seconds, turning it for a few seconds (about twenty to thirty seconds in all,) and get it off the grill.

What kind of pit are you using?


----------



## chumslam (Mar 13, 2014)

Since right now we dont have the resources to monitor a wood fired pit we are using a propane smoker. Its doing a pretty good job but ultimately I want a real pit.


----------



## chumslam (Mar 13, 2014)

In our kitchen we have a grill, a 6 foot flat top, and 2 fryers.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

So no lunch business?


----------



## chumslam (Mar 13, 2014)

Our Lunchs are painfully slow, i am trying to convince ownership to open at 3 during the week, and noon saturday and sunday.


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey "Chum",

on of the best business models and set ups I've seen is 12 Bones in Asheville NC, (no affiliation for the record), they have won national acclaim since 07,' they're only open from11-4+ 5 days a week, and every time I've been there they've been packed! Personally think it genius. Seems like they smoke @ night for the next day as they do turkeys as well as brisket which take along time. Agree with the others here, would NOT some en mass once or twice a week, need to fire up daily as thew smoke from your pit will be some of your best advertising! Good luck.

Best,

EDG


----------



## chumslam (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks like ill have to figure out if were opening at 3 or 11 like normal. I want to serve our guests the freshest bbq and meat, however if we do literally 10% of our business during the day I would want to have the freshest food for the dinner crowd.

Then use the leftovers the following day to add to chili or beans.


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

What kind of propane smoker?  You talking like a Weber water smoker or something larger?


----------



## chumslam (Mar 13, 2014)

Masterbuilt 40" smoker.

One thing I am worried about is the day that im off, Do i trust one of my guys with smoking? or just suck it up and work 7 days a week.


----------



## chumslam (Mar 13, 2014)

We also have pizza, so I guess the leftovers could be used for toppings.


----------

